# Need advice about saddle /sit bone pain



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

*HUGE UPDATE, and it's GOOOOOOOD NEWS!!!*

Today I went on a short ride just before sunset. About 5 miles. I went on the bike and in the saddle and no pain! I mean, the only thing I felt was a small discomfort but NOTHING compared to the pain I experienced previously. What I felt now is definitely just a small discomfort from not riding a road bike in 1½ year. 

At this point there's absolutely no need to change the saddle for comfort sake. 

Again, THANKS for all the input here!!! 

*UPDATE*
_The saddle in my SuperSix is NOT a Prologo Kappa Pas but a Prologo Scratch Pro. The Scratch Pro is 11mm wider than the Choice I used on my previous CAAD9. Sorry for the mixup but it still doesn't change that I feel alot of pain when on the bike and in the saddle._

*Hi*

I just bought a Cannondale SuperSix. I had it out for the first time yesterday og went on to rides. First ride was a 3-4 km ride, just to get a quick feel og how the bike was. Later I went on my second and longer ride which was about 20 km. 

After 15 km it began to hurt like h*ll in, what I would describe as my inner sit bone. The pain became so bad at some point I had to stand up in the pedals. So I went to the nearest train station and went home. The saddle is level and I tried to move forward and backwards on the saddle to see if it was the for/aft position that needed to be adjusted. I had brought an allen key so I also tried to rotate the saddle downwards a bit but nothing helped.

My saddle came with the SS and is a Prolog Kappa Pas (https://photosgraphein.net/SuperSix_05.jpg). The size is 275 mm long x 141 mm wide. It's been 1½ year since I last rode a road bike. My previous bike was mounted with a Prologo Choice which is 270 mm long x 123 mm wide. I'm using the same bibs now as I did then.

I was wondering if the pain is caused by a saddle issue or maybe I just need to get used to the hard road bike saddles. Although I didn't feel this pain when I began road bike cycling 3 years ago. Maybe I need a narrower saddle?

I know it's hard to give a precise answer and solution but I'm hoping for some advice. It still hurts today (the day after) and I don't think I can even sit on my road bike. I can only feel the pain if I apply pressure to the area.

Regards
Jakob


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

IMO, a saddle should be more or less flat and wide enough for your sitbones to be on top of it. If your sitbones on going off either side or on a surfaces sloped left and right, the pressure is increased. Many bike shops now have butt-o-meters to measure this width. 

One major point: the lighter you are and the harder you ride, the less total weightxtime you put on the saddle.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

It could well be that your butt just needs more time to reacquaint itself with the shape and firmness of a bicycle saddle. Or it could be that the saddle you have is all wrong for you.

Unfortunately there's no way to know what saddle works best for YOU without actually trying it. I could tell you, "I love my Fizik Aliante" -- which I do -- and you could get a thousand other replies saying the same thing, about various other saddles, but all we'd be telling you is that we have found a saddle that works for each of us as individuals. It would have no bearing, other than coincidental, on whether any given saddle is right for you.

One suggestion is to go to either a Trek or a Specialized dealer and have your sit bone width measured using the so-called "Ass-O-Meter" devices that these two companies have. That will give you some guidance on what saddle width you need. But there's still shape and firmness to be considered, so, again, you're probably going to have to try a few in order to figure out what works best.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

If my experience is any indicaton I'd give it some time if I was you. Pain is never a good thing but in a way it's a good sign that it's all on your sit bones. If the pain was elsewhere I'd say take some drastic action but on the bones I think you can be patient waiting to toughen up.

I had the same issue with a saddle switch last year. When I went to a cut out model that shifted all the load to my sit bones and I experienced some pretty bad pain on the sit bones because they were no longer sharing the load like before. It took about three weeks to make it acceptable and about a month and a half to where I'd ride as long as I wanted with 100% comfort......just needed some time to toughen up the sit bones.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

My personal philosophy when it comes to a saddle. If it's no comfy from day one then it ain't gonna be comfy later down the road.

Saddle pain makes riding miserable. When I switched to the san marco regal years ago I never experienced saddle pain again. I can't stand most of the modern saddles. Give me the classic shape of the tried and true saddles that have been around for decades. The weight weenie stuff has caused too many cyclists to suffer. If you want to know comfort look at the saddles the pros were using in the TDF up to the year 2000.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

It could be a number of issues. You could have bruised your sit bone(s) or he saddle may not fit you, or as another poster suggested you may have to spend some time in the saddle to toughen up.

The last suggestion, while it can be true, is not a pleasant road to travel. I'd look for another saddle while your butt gets into riding shape again (if that is the problem)

What saddle were you using last? You could get another of that one.

I personally recommend Koobi saddles which seem to be really well designed. I've got one that is padded for 3-6+hours a week which is perfect for me right now as I'm doing 5-7 hours a week and it is plenty firm for the upper end of the riding time. It is a little heavy, but it is very comfy, has a cut out, but not one that is so sharp edged like others I've tried. It also spreads the load better than other saddles with cut outs that I've tried.

If you have bruised your sit bones, only a week or two off the saddle can heal you.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I went through changing saddles last year and it's amazing how different saddles can feel. I found some that were unacceptable for even 15 min. IMO I would try demo saddles and see what you come up with. If you find the same issue, it's you tender arse. My guess is it's both.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As you can see from the posts thus far, remedies for saddle discomfort vary widely, but IMO there are two indications that this saddle might be worth a chance. One is the absence of numbness and the other is that the discomfort is at the sit bone, albeit the inner side. To me, this shows that weight is probably supported where it should be, but not exactly the same as your other saddle - and/ or the 1 1/2 year lapse is playing a part. 

I suggest resetting your saddle to the original position (or revisit th LBS to have them do it) and give it another try, building saddle time _slowly_. I agree that if your sit bone was bruised, allow time to heal. And if your bibs have seen a decent amount of use, consider a replacement. 

If (after that) the pain endures, the next step would be to have your sit bones measured and based partly on the results, consider a different saddle. I say 'partly' because other facets matter as much as width, like length, contours/ shapes, padding, position...


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Every butt is different.

Every saddle is shaped different and is a different width.

Small adj make a big difference on a saddle that is properly sized and shape for your anatomy.

Can't diaqgnose on the internet....however, just based on what you presented, if your old saddle was comfortable, your new one is too wide.

Len


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

Poor bike fit can turn a comfy saddle into an asshatchet. 
You could be sitting to high.
I would set up the bike before blowing a bunch of money on saddles....although, I have been lusting over a Regal.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Try another saddle*

A saddle should not hurt from the start. You might have to make a couple of adjustments for fine tuning, but if you experienced pain the way you said, that's not the saddle for you. See if your LBS will let you test out a couple of saddles. I have a cardboard box in my garage full of them. I've gone back to using my old Regal. When you ride you should not be thinking about your saddle. One slight little discomfort at the start can lead to excruciating pain toward the end of your ride. I used a San Marco Aspide for awhile. Loved it accept when I rode on the flats. Too narrow and not enough support. Most modern saddles are too narrow for me...the only exception being the Fizik Arione or the old Selle Italia Flite...

Get another saddle, your bike will feel so much different. It's impossible to suggest what will work for you.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 3, 2004)

Dang, another Regal owner...


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

You will get used to it.. People here expect everyone to be a pro and we can understand how a seat should feel.. YOU WOULD HVAE NO CLUE AT THIS POINT.. you just started to ride..

Give it 1k KM before you even think of getting another seat..


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

fastfed said:


> You will get used to it.. People here expect everyone to be a pro and we can understand how a seat should feel.. YOU WOULD HVAE NO CLUE AT THIS POINT.. you just started to ride..
> 
> Give it 1k KM before you even think of getting another seat..


It's a saddle, not a seat. He's riding a bike, not a chair.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

OP, did your previous saddle (Prologo Choice) give you any issues? If not... put one on your new bike and ride.


----------



## Greenduck (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Alot of good advice to consider and try. 

I actually went on a short ride today about 15 miles and it still hurt. But approx. 3 miles into the ride the pain almost went away. I say almost because if I rode over some bumps I could feel the pain but still not at the same level. it felt uncomfortable and not painfull. I after about 10 miles I took a break of 25-30 minutes time. When I went back in the saddle the pain was back at almost full force.

But I don't know if this just supports the idea that I just have to get used to a road bike again???

My previous saddle was a Prologo Choice. I'm willing to buy any saddle if I'm sure it will resolve the issue. I will try to contact my LBS and see if they have 1-2 saddles I can try. My previous Prologo Choice didn't present any issues at all. Originally my CAAD9 (where I used the Prologo Choice) came with a Fizik saddle. Can't remember which model but there were no issues either.


----------

